# Marley defending his turf



## Marley_Cat (Aug 28, 2016)

We had an incident just before Thanksgiving where a stray cat was entering our yard to relieve itself. It kept pooping in a general area, and one day while out on a patrol of his turf, Marley chased the intruder out of our yard. Seems he is really unforgiving when it comes to cats entering his property.

Well, long story short, the pooping continued, and I scooped about 15 loads from our yard and cleaned up the spots as best possible. Then I got a wave of inspiration and brought out Marley's litter box remains, the hockey pucks of pee he leaves behind. I distributed the pucks in spots where the other cat had dropped a load and broke them up into small pieces to broadcast the scent around. 

Then I used a few more to mark the border of our property and broadcast them as well to create a barrier to the intruder. Seems to be working. Marley's scent is everywhere the cat may have wandered, and it seems to warn the other cat that this is Marley's turf. The pucks will slowly dissolve into the lawn and I'll have to do it again, but it's non-toxic and biodegradable.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice solution! A poster recently asked how to keep kitties from peeing in his/her yard, but I don't think that poster has any kitties at home. 

If the pee clumps continue to keep the other kitty away, it's a far less expensive option than buying a repellent (at least for people who have access to free pee clumps  ).


----------

